# Salt Fork - First Time



## AndreiT (Aug 1, 2011)

I'll be staying in Cambridge most of next week for work. I was thinking about heading over to Salt Fork for some shore fishing. Looks like bass reports are pretty slow. What about catfish? Good (shore access) areas? Preferred bait?

Thanks for any advice you can give.

Andrei


----------



## russ9054 (May 4, 2011)

Hell try for musky!


----------



## Networthy (Dec 22, 2008)

I can't say that you'll do any better at Seneca, but you might want to go there instead, because the Deerasic Classic is this weekend(I think it's this weekend) and Salt Fork may be pretty congested.


----------



## AndreiT (Aug 1, 2011)

I can't say I've ever gone musky fishing. That might be a bit more then I want to get into for a few hours after working all day. I was always under the impression they were pretty illusive unless you knew exactly what you were doing. I am just looking for a little fresh air and with any luck a few fish. I'll keep it in mind though.

Good note on the Deerasic Classic. Seneca looks good. 

Thanks,
Andrei


----------



## bigcat1967 (Mar 13, 2011)

> Hell try for musky!


I agree w/ ya Russ!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Salt Fork won't be bad as far as being busy, the Deerasic thing is this weekend, not during the week. But, nothing wrong with Seneca either. There are a LOT more shore fishing options at Salt Fork. You could try for musky if want, but that wouldn't be my first choice if I actually wanted to catch something.


----------

